# Funny stuff...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Post up funny stuff, ridiculous photos... Etc... (NO PORN or NSFW stuff)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Didja get it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like this one


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Found this on another forum


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steven Seagal


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

armoredman said:


> View attachment 21248
> 
> 
> Didja get it?
> ...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

​


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just saw this joke:

My wife sent me a text, “Your great.”
Naturally I texted back, “No, you’re great.”
She’s been smiling & happy all day. 
Should I tell her I was correcting her grammar or leave it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

*Hands down.....wow man?*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Put ketchup in your eyes....ooh!- I thought it was for- uh?- you know- tha thing?


----------



## Mercysdad (4 mo ago)

blast from the past


----------



## Mercysdad (4 mo ago)




----------



## Mercysdad (4 mo ago)




----------



## Mercysdad (4 mo ago)




----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Mercysdad said:


> View attachment 22449
> 
> blast from the past


Used Amalie oil in my bikes (MX,Enduro) back in the 70's.

Named my only daughter- AMALIE......back in 86!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/Tt8Erch


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Exercise regimen for the weekend.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/5wz82tY


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/RrZ04Ff


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> http://imgur.com/a/RrZ04Ff


That's one badass fish!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

ks1 said:


> That's one badass fish!


CAT FISH!


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

That fish was NOT going down easy, one last great act of defiance!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/CbKPzNy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/tEWJSJt


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (3 mo ago)

*and no, I don't do golf - have you ever noticed the ratio of golf courses to gun ranges ???*


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

John Smith_inFL said:


> View attachment 22632
> 
> *and no, I don't do golf - have you ever noticed the ratio of golf courses to gun ranges ???*


There is no good reason not to do both on the same property. I can dodge golf balls just fine!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Biden's minions are collecting circumcisions.




WHY?



They want to plant them and raise DICK TATERS.



😄


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

DON'T EVER STOP!!! 🤣


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like those ones too. Keep posting


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Look at this moron:



http://imgur.com/a/uOft8KY


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/ERiQb1T


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/KyF59Ui


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone posted this on another gun forum. Just saw it - Pretty funny spoof of Law and Order


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/czwPZoD


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pay attention:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love this movie scene from Gross Point Blank


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Activate the sound button at the bottom:


http://imgur.com/a/kRVWY71


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/zaSrhP7


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/YTqn8Cj


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/kJo5ZPu


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very stupid actions:



http://imgur.com/a/c8B0Dk6


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Self defense techniques:



http://imgur.com/a/h3vCcCR


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Is that Freddy Mercury?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Self defense techniques:


Higgy Baby said:


> Is that Freddy Mercury?


The martial arts thing?

No, that's Master Ken. Go Google him on Youtube. He's pretty funny. Been watching him for years. I've posted a few of his videos in the past


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Is that Freddy Mercury?



See here: Amazing Weapon Defenses :)


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

ks1 said:


> That's one badass fish!


Thank You, Thank You! My Wife is a Cat person and laughed until she had tears.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/8ha2JPq


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

⬆⬆⬆

Look closely when he gets up. Does he have a pistol on his side?


----------



## Bookemdano (7 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> ⬆⬆⬆
> Look closely when he gets up. Does he have a pistol on his side?


Sure looks like it. Good catch Higgy. Used to work with a Cop we called Higgy.
Good cop, the kind you want at your back.
Dano


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

New eco friendly car:



http://imgur.com/a/vfb1ntv


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/V96mkdV


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

😄😄😄



http://imgur.com/a/lS8S2Z1


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/yos57hH


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/ASrXUBs


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

No offence intended. Just thought this was funny! Look close.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/DmgR70J


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The winning pickup line (turn the sound on)



http://imgur.com/a/l4KG88H


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/8Vkeo8f


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Link doesn't work. Sorry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lewguitar said:


> Link doesn't work. Sorry.


What are you using to view? They all show up for me on 3 different devices.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Let's try again:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/KwMz3ok


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Jack Palance was no horseman. He got off of his horse just fine. But when he was supposed to get back on he had trouble. So when they edited the film, Shane, they just ran the film of him getting off BACKWARDS!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/DbiGDD6


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Perfect gift for the lady carpenter in your life...


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/3Dpzvjv


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/YFRzkNJ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/P7a5v5c


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/Evmir5N


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/ENdUCyu


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not so funny:



http://imgur.com/a/eUYP1RZ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/pedNp8t


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/od7aM6W


----------



## Tinyman (5 d ago)




----------



## Tinyman (5 d ago)




----------



## Tinyman (5 d ago)




----------



## Tinyman (5 d ago)




----------



## Tinyman (5 d ago)




----------



## Tinyman (5 d ago)




----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Tinyman (5 d ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not so much funny - just wow.



http://imgur.com/a/29CV9s8


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Downtown Los Angeles 



http://imgur.com/a/6AlDO9N


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/H09OUpP


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/UOzjIpW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------

